# New Monaro?



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*New Monaro?
‘Coupe 60’ concept could make production*
By John Simister 07th May 2008








Vauxhall’s brawny VXR8 saloon fills the void left by the coupe Monaro pretty well, but there’s a big appetite for a proper two-door Monaro, especially in its native Australia. Now Holden, Vauxhall’s counterpart down under, has just whetted appetites still further with this, the Coupe 60.

Shown as a concept at the Melbourne motor show, the Coupe 60 (Holden is celebrating its 60th anniversary this year) indicates how a new Monaro might look – and the answer is pretty extraordinary. 
However, this isn’t one of those ‘concepts’ that will appear in a showroom within just a few months. To make a viable business case for the Monaro, Holden would also have to persuade Pontiac to take it as a GTO in the States – which it is unlikely to do as the last Holden-built GTO was a bit of a sales flop. But despite the doom and gloom, Holden seems to have a knack of getting its mad V8-engined concepts into production, and GM boss Bob Lutz is said to be a huge fan of the 60, so we’d be surprised if the new Monaro didn’t appear some time in 2009.

In the meantime the VXR8 is getting a new, 6.2-litre version of the small-block Chevy V8. Power will jump from the current 6-litre’s 411bhp to 430bhp but the price-hike will be minimal. Expect deliveries to start in July.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It kinda looks like a BMW doesn`t it??


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

It might look a little bit BMWish with the Pontiac grilles, but to me this looks a lot more aggressive than anything I've seen out of them in a while.


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

It looks very interesting to me. I like the lines and it looks aggresive enough to cause some US interest.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

430 HP wowow:willy:


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yea I really like the design, very aggressive. I doubt it would be the new manaro, maybe a new model? The wheels are very interesting too, everything matches!


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

it is just a concept at this stage and if it does go into production it wouldnt look the same as the concept model


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Getting closer and closer to the market holden coupe! lookin good to me :willy:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> Getting closer and closer to the market holden coupe! lookin good to me :willy:


Man, that really looks cool, G8ish but Cool!!!!:cheers


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

did you do that???...sweeeeet!
Bill


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Found it online, It's lookin great!


----------



## GTO_Gregory (Aug 5, 2005)

Just as long as it allows for at least 325 series tires.


----------



## Vbp6us (May 6, 2008)

So this isn't coming out for a while, right?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Rumors say 2010 maybe?


----------



## Vbp6us (May 6, 2008)

Aramz06 said:


> Rumors say 2010 maybe?


It seems like a long time to me honestly. I will be in the market for a Z06 by then.


----------



## earlbaer (May 24, 2008)

If that comes to America I will be all over it. That's for sure.


----------

